# Not sure what to do now.



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

Ran a PC Pitstop test on my old computer.

Compaq 5360 
AMD K6-2 450Mhz 
256mb ram 
WD 40gb hd
Win98

Showed no level 2 cache. Ran my quick restore disks and retested, but was the same. Could not find anywhere in bios to enable it.

After an e-mail to Compaq, they said to set my bios to default, as there is a 512kb integrated L2 Pipeline Burst Cache. Tried that, but didn't help.

After further e-mails with Compaq, they had me download and install this.

http://www29.compaq.com/falco/sp_de...ftwareVer=12058

It worked. Now showing a 1024kb L2 cache, but...

http://www.pcpitstop.com/techexpres...W6XGWKAEUKSJEH1

Still showing memory problems. Totally at a loss now. Would like to get this maching back to proper running order, but don't know where to go from here.

Any help would be most appreciated!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

dickser, both those pages are not being displayed. Could you be specific about what the current problem is?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try these links:
http://www29.compaq.com/falco/sp_detail.asp?Model=1406&Div=4&Os=0&SoftwareVer=12058

http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/Summary.asp?TechExpress=CW6XGWKAEUKSJEH1


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Although upgraded L2 cache initialization is included as a fix for other models using this SoftPaq it is not listed for your model.

From:
http://www.tvccs.com/Docs/SP10911.txt



> Presario Models 5330, 5333, 5340, 5345, 5360, 5363, 5365, 5710
> 
> In this SoftPaq:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

> there is a 512kb integrated L2 Pipeline Burst Cache.


 I researched and found that to be correct.

BUT: (and I may be off base here. I know very little about this) You say it now shows as 1024 after having applied the SoftPaq?

That's a discrepency. Maybe someone with more hardware knowledge can help you on this one.

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/221/
Did you by any chance disable Write Behind caching by the method described in the link above?



> For increased performance write behind caching is used to write data to the fixed disks, this means that in the event of a system failure there is a possibility that data would not be completely written to the disk. If you have a system critical application you can disable this functionality to be sure that data is written directly to the disk bypassing the cache.


 Or by going to System Properties>File System>Troubleshooting and checking 
Disable write behind caching for all drives? 
Have a look just in case.

I don't know where else to look. I have been researching this for hours. I realize this is disk cache and not L2. But it would slow down your system . I am totally out of ideas.

Go into your BIOS and be positive there is no place for you to enable L2. If it is not there, then reset to defaults again. Do the test again and see what happens.


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

By the time I got home and read your responses, anything I do with it brings up BSOD. In the process of fdisk/format again. This time, Win98 cd instead of restore disks. Hopefully makes a difference.

I thank you for your help, and will let you know how I come out on this.

BTW.. Guess I deleted the results page of my PC Pitstop test before I got a response. Sorry!!


P.S. Mosaic1... I stay as far away from registry as I can. I cause myself enough problems without messing with the registry!! As you can see.


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

Being the piece of Compaq that it is, would not let me install the drivers from a burned disk. Back to the restore disks, but appreciate all the help!!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi Dickster,
Did you get it up and running with the restore disk? I hate to ask this one, BUT....................................... did you go back to pcpitstop and run the test again? I am not sure the results will improve.


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

Have it up, but still have to download all the updates from Microsoft before I test it again. And you're probably right about not getting much improvment out of it. After all, it IS a Compaq!!


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

Here are the results.

http://www.pcpitstop.com/techexpress.asp?id=NKLEGWKAEUKSTVS1

The memory problems are whats giving me the headaches. The other stuff isn't that big of a problem. Can't do much about the internet connection, and will scandisk and defrag after I get everything up to date.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

This is a new test you ran after the Format? It is not a software issue, then. Either the test results are wrong. Or you may have a hardware problem. I would email Compaq again to see what they have to say and then either have the computer bench tested or forget it. I am not sure there's much else you can do yourself. Maybe ask in one of the hardware Forums. 

Maybe someone else will come along with another idea for you.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I really don't know what exactly that test measures and how they compare it to other groups. But what is the speed of the memory you have installed -- pc66, 100, 133 ? And what is the bus speed of of the motherboard. Do you know the "cas latency" of the ram?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rog,
Glad you're back. I am puzzled and maybe you have an explanation for the discrepency. The Computer has 
a 512kb integrated L2 Pipeline Burst Cache. 
After the SoftPaq it is being shown as 1024 ?

Does that sound right? I read the PC Pitstop site and they explained that one of the causes of this particular problem they have flagged is the L2 cache not being enabled. 

Mo


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

First it shows no L2 cache. Now it shows twice what I should have. What the heck am I doing wrong? Really don't care about the discrepency, but the very slow memory performance
is a major problem. 

This last test is after fdisk/format, running Compaq restore disks.
Did not use the Compaq update from the e-mail, but now still showing 1024kb L2 cache??

Think I'll give up on this thing! It's a Compaq!! Am happy with new computer, but was trying to bring this one back to where it should be.

I appreciate all the help from you guys and gals (?). You guys are the best help board on the net!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well there is definitely some discrepancy with the cache. It should be 512

http://cpnapp.compaq.com/pdf/us_con_pdf/tech/tech/5300/5360/5360quickspecs.html

There should be some option in the BIOS to enable/disable L2 (external) cache.

In an Award BIOS you can see it in this attachment


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

According to the e-mail, the L2 cache is set by default without the ability to change it.

This is from a SiSoft Sandra report I created.

< Mainboard and BIOS >
Bus(es): ISA AGP PCI USB SMBus/i2c 
MP Support: No
System BIOS: Compaq 686U2
Mainboard: Compaq 05E4h
System Chipset: Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS530 CPU to PCI 
Bridge
L2 External Cache: 1024kB ECC pipeline-burst write-back
Front Side Bus Speed: 1x 100MHz (100MHz data rate)
Installed Memory: 252MB SDRAM
< Physical/BIOS Memory Banks >
J27 (RASL-0 RASL-1): 128MB DIMM SDRAM double-bank
J28 (RASL-2 RASL-3): 128MB DIMM SDRAM double-bank
J29: Empty

< System Chipset >
Model: Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) SiS530 CPU to PCI 
Bridge
Bus(es): ISA AGP PCI USB SMBus/i2c 
L2 External Cache: 1024kB ECC pipeline-burst write-back
Front Side Bus Speed: 1x 100MHz (100MHz data rate)

Think I found a tool to fix this. A sledgehammer!!


----------

